# Song im singing for my moms birthday



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 18, 2009)

-delete-


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, you actually have a good voice.
Good job.


----------



## valkura (Jul 18, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> Well, you actually have a good voice.
> Good job.



I'm pretty sure that wasn't him singing.

Not a bad song, good mom's birthday song I suppose.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 18, 2009)

that wasnt me singing but i am a good singer


----------

